# What 3 flavours can you not live without?



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

I was mixing last night and then a thought entered my head, what 3 flavours can I not live without, i.e. if I was to choose just 3 flavours and nothing else, what would it be? As the question came to me, my immediate thought was "well that's easy, CAP Vanilla Custard V1 and... well, uhm...." and then I realised, it is not as easy as just that. 

I mean there are a multitude of flavours I really like, like FA Fuji Apple and FW Butterscotch and CAP French Vanilla but can I live without them? If I had to, yes, yes I could. 

So what are my top 3 flavours which I cannot live without and this took a lot of thinking but I think I have my list:
CAP Vanilla Custard V1
INW Biscuit
(and then this last one was a draw between a few, namely TFA Brown Sugar, INW Cactus, CLY Vanilla Gold and FW Cake Yellow, but the winner is...)
ZAC Caramel Popcorn

What are your 3 flavours?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was mixing last night and then a thought entered my head, what 3 flavours can I not live without, i.e. if I was to choose just 3 flavours and nothing else, what would it be? As the question came to me, my immediate thought was "well that's easy, CAP Vanilla Custard V1 and... well, uhm...." and then I realised, it is not as easy as just that.
> 
> I mean there are a multitude of flavours I really like, like FA Fuji Apple and FW Butterscotch and CAP French Vanilla but can I live without them? If I had to, yes, yes I could.
> 
> ...


The 3 most used ones in my arsenal (the bottles that always end up emptying quicker):

TFA Bavarian Cream
FA Cream Fresh
CAP Sweet Guava (I use it as a sweetener in most of my fruit mixes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> The 3 most used ones in my arsenal (the bottles that always end up emptying quicker)



That's the thing. I thought about which I use up the quickest, but then flavours like FA Meringue would never stand a chance as I only ever use it at 0.5% but it is a amazing flavour so it is not fair. That's why I wanted a list of 3 I cannot live without.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's the thing. I thought about which I use up the quickest, but then flavours like FA Meringue would never stand a chance as I only ever use it at 0.5% but it is a amazing flavour so it is not fair. That's why I wanted a list of 3 I cannot live without.


That's a bit trickier 

FA Cream Fresh
FA Lychee
CAP Sweet Guava

I think....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

There are several ways to interpret the choice:

3 flavours that I can't live without because I use them all the time:
FA Cream Fresh
Cap VC1
Cap Sugar Cookie

But they can all be subbed with similar flavours. 3 flavours I couldn't live without because there are no real subs for them which give the same effect:
Inw Eucalyptus Mint
Flv Milk and Honey
FA Oba Oba

But can you make decent juices with just those three? 3 flavours I would choose if I was only allowed three flavours and nothing else:
Inw Shisha Strawberry
TFA Bavarian Cream
Cap SC

Coz then I could make a Strawb Cream (Shisha + Bav), a Strawb Cookie (Shisha + SC), a Cookies and Cream (Bav + SC) and either a thickened Strawb Cream or a creamy Strawb Cookie with all three. They're also not terrible to vape on their own. They wouldn't make great juices but at least you have some variety in what you can make. I'd even be tempted to toss something like RY4 Double in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/8/17)

I must admit @RichJB, you mentioned four flavours which I do not have in my arsenal, namely:
Flv Milk and Honey
FA Oba Oba
Inw Shisha Strawberry
FA Cream Fresh

Flv Milk and Honey is something I actually put in my basket last night for a order I want to place with Blckvapour, but FA Oba Oba I do not know at all. What is the flavour profile on it? And then Inw Shisha Strawberry - how is it different to for example TFA Strawberry or TFA Strawberry Ripe? I had INW Shisha Vanilla in my basket, another one I do not have and want to experiment with, but may consider Inw Shisha Strawberry if the argument for it holds well. 

It is interesting that both you and @aktorsyl have FA Cream Fresh in there...  I have TFA Whipped Cream, but not FA Cream Fresh, what am I missing out on? 

Alas, the budget does not always allow everything I wish to have. My 'dream basket' which I have in a Excel spreadsheet is standing on about 21 flavours I still want to buy one day. Every month I try and buy at least 3 from the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I must admit @RichJB, you mentioned four flavours which I do not have in my arsenal, namely:
> Flv Milk and Honey
> FA Oba Oba
> Inw Shisha Strawberry
> ...


Oba Oba is a vanilla'ish fruity'ish... thing. I find it extremely abstract  Not bad though.

Cream Fresh is just so versatile. I use it in fruit mixes to shave off the harsh notes. I use it in yogurts to provide a solid cream base. I use it in bakery to provide the cream notes. It's one of FA's best and probably most popular flavours, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

Oba Oba is apparently an Italian type of candy. Nobody can really figure out what it is: part fruit, part vanilla, part marshmallow, some even get tobacco notes in it. It's not a standalone or a top note, it is used mostly to accent fruits. The thing is that it adds an accent that can't be replicated with any other single concentrate. The MixLife gang (Atom, Jenn, Kopel, Concrete et al) recommend it as one of the first 25 flavours you should buy. It would be used the same way skiddlz uses Eucalyptus Mint: not as a discernible flavour per se but just in small quantities to brighten everything up.

I love Inw Shisha Strawberry. It's a fairly authentic (but not entirely) fresh strawb. Some find it has a green leaf/stalk note which is offputting but it doesn't bother me. It's not necessarily better than the other strawbs but, for a standalone strawb that can't be complemented by another, it's the one I'd pick as it's the most complete one imo. It's also strong, it holds up better on its own than Ripe or Cap Sweet. There isn't one strawberry that does it all so you need to combine. You can live without Inw Shisha Strawb but it's useful to have.

Cream Fresh is just a very good and versatile neutral dairy/thickener. Some get almost a tropical/fruity note to it but I don't. skiddlz once had a bottle of it spill in his vapemail and said the package smelled like "old man breath". So there's that. I guess any cream will have a funky note if you are subjected to large quantities of it. The bottom line is that it's used in 4834 recipes on ATF. TFA Vanilla Swirl is used in 4380. So that's how ubiquitous it is.

Flv Milk and Honey is an absolute banger and, again, there is no other concentrate that does what it does. It is not milk and honey, the sweetening it adds is darker than honey. It also has a distinct chocolate note in it. But not chalky latex nasty cheap vaping chocolate, just a hint and aftertaste of something that isn't chocolate but is very reminiscent of it. I wouldn't use it with citrus or bright fruits but in bakeries, creamy desserts, tobaccos, the stuff is freakin delicious. It is also a smooth, tasty, rich standalone vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (2/8/17)

Sooooooo many great and often used ones but if I had to only pick three to join me on a deserted island it would be .........

FA Fresh Cream
FA Marshmallow
MB Funky Pineapple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/8/17)

FLV Kentucky Blend
INW Orange Shisha
FA Fresh Cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (2/8/17)

My answer is a little out of the box and not actually flavours... 
My 3 "flavours" :
Vg
Nic
Menthol

I have yet to come across a flavour or profile that I can't live without, I get bored within a month. 

Admittedly I do need to broaden my horizons, but a plain old base + nic(sometimes a touch of menthol) is now a constant in my rotation, having its own dedicated atomizer. 

More in the spirit of the question though
CLY milk chocolate 
FW yellow cake
Inw biscuit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

craigb said:


> My answer is a little out of the box and not actually flavours...
> My 3 "flavours" :
> Vg
> Nic
> ...


Actually that plain menthol sounds like a good palate cleanser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (2/8/17)

1. Cap Sugar Cookie
2. Cap Sugar Cookie
3. Cap Sugar Cookie

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (2/8/17)

I'm with @Andre on the FLV Kentucky blend because that I can vape on its own.
Probably INW Am4a would be another.
The third is a problem but if I had to choose just one then FA Latakia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (2/8/17)

3 flavours that I always have to have in stock are TFA RY4 double, AP and FA Black Fire. Simply because they're the 3 ingredients of my longest running ADV - a simple recipe I've used daily since 2015.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

craigb said:


> CLY milk chocolate



We need an explanation and flavour notes. Are you telling us that Cly nailed the profile that no other company can do right? A non-latex, non-chalky, rich, creamy authentic milk chocolate?

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## craigb (2/8/17)

RichJB said:


> We need an explanation and flavour notes. Are you telling us that Cly nailed the profile that no other company can do right? A non-latex, non-chalky, rich, creamy authentic milk chocolate?


No they didn't. I just like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/8/17)

A bomb milk choc (or any choc, come to think of it) would be a game changer. Does the Cly murder coils like other chocs do?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

Ok, this is not strictly DIY, but I would say my three flavour profiles I love the most are

Tobacco
Strawberry

and...


Mmmmennthol!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/8/17)

Unlike most of the diehard DIYers on here, I don't have a full-on dedicated double width and/or height storage cupboard full of flavours and steeping juices labeled with cryptic number sequences only decodable by an Enigma Cipher machine or it's modern equivalent.

I think I might be able to survive with JUST these 3 in any combo in my arsenal :

- TFA Strawberry Ripe or CAP Sweet Strawberry
paired up with 
- TFA VBIC ( or maybe Swirl , Bavarian Cream or even Dairy/Milk in a pinch )

- Menthol

If you overdo it on any of the above, I have it on good authority that some vapers actually manage to survive on UNFLAVOURED joose. Imagine that !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aktorsyl (2/8/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If you overdo it on any of the above, I have it on good authority that some vapers actually manage to survive on UNFLAVOURED joose. Imagine that !


Philistines.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 103066


Especially if it's nicotine base.
(Otherwise known as @Silver 's ADV)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (3/8/17)

Strawberry Ripe
Vanilla bean ice cream
NY Cheese cake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

I hope the reformulated NY Cheesecake lives up to the original, @zadiac. It's one of my faves too and is used in several of my most-mixed recipes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/8/17)

RichJB said:


> reformulated NY Cheesecake



When and why did they reformulate this @RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

Acetoin and Acetyl Propionyl (A/P). They are under pressure to get rid of it entirely so Cap have a policy of no DAAP in flavours anymore. The flavours that have been reformulated and are pending approval (independent testing to verify no A/P) include:
Coconut
Marshmallow
NY Cheesecake
Orange Creamsicle
Popcorn
Simply Vanilla

Flavours where reformulation is in progress:
Cake Batter
Horchata
Strawberries and Cream

Flavours still to be reformulated:
Blueberry Cinnamon Crumble
Blueberry Pomegranate with Stevia
Chai Tea
Chocolate Caramel Nut
Chocolate Coconut Almond
Choc Glazed Doughnut
Choc Raspberry
Cinnamon Coffee Cake
Dragonfruit
Dutch Chocolate Mint
Egg Nog
French Toast
Gingerbread
Hot Cocoa
Irish Cream
Milk Choc Toffee
Orange Mango with Stevia
Pralines and Cream
Waffle

There are a couple others, like Bacon, Crispy Bacon and Butter (not Golden Butter, just plain Butter) which are also being reformulated but have little application in vaping. Another exacerbating factor is that some flavours contain A/P even when they don't add it, probably as a result of natural occurrence and the extraction process.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/8/17)

Please oh please tell me that Vanilla Custard V1 is not going under the knife! Or that they will ever drop it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/8/17)

They have most of their V2 flavours listed under the "Tested and certified with no A/P" category. So VCv2 is fine and won't be changed further. I have no idea about v1. It does contain A/P but they haven't listed it. I imagine they will just drop it eventually. 

It's probably the way that all flavour lines will go. FA should be largely unchanged, Cap too after this reformulation round. Inw has problems with disclosure and are reformulating some flavours again. TFA will probably be OK with their DX even if they drop a lot of OG flavours, Flv have a few with high A/P. FW... let's not even go there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/8/17)

XXX VM without that i am totally doomed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (3/8/17)

A decent supply of VG, PG, Nicotine, some menthol and mint. I make bottles of plain VG/PG 80/20 with 3mg Nicotine to dilute my e-liquid when it becomes overbearing.

ITO commercial juices, I always keep a bottle of XXX by VM on hand. Lately I am also loving Panama by Wiener.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

